# Aeroponics And Timers?



## Crazy Horse (Mar 22, 2007)

Is it better to run the pump for 24hrs/day, or run it on a timer? Is it different for clones and mature plants. What would a guy run his timer at for time on and time off?


----------



## Towelie (Mar 23, 2007)

Leave your pump on 24/7. Don't risk letting them dry out.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 24, 2007)

Do you run an aero system? Just a couple questions, one, I read if you are putting your cuttings into the system before you have roots, the constant watering will rot the stem (I am using 1"rockwool with hydrotons). And two, that the constant watering doesn't give you a good root structure because the roots do not have to search as hard looking for water. Thanks CH!


----------



## Bubby (Mar 24, 2007)

You don't need a large root structure, if you can supply them with the same amount of water/nutrients, which is the main concept behind aero systems. 'Inject' those roots with as much yummy liquid as they can handle!
I am not experienced in aeroponics, but the guides I've read have recommend schedules like '1 minute on, 3 minutes off'. You'll have to spend more for that type of timer, of course.

Edit: typo


----------



## Towelie (Mar 24, 2007)

Crazy Horse, yeah, I run an Aquamist system. I just got it about a month ago, so I have not embarked on the cloning education yet, but I tried to sprout seeds in it and it did not work so well.
I have made a cloning box with flourescents. That works well with little cost.
In Aeroponics, it is not really considered "constant" watering... although it is. What you are doing is giving the roots the right amounts of water, air, and nutrients... constantly.
Your root system will EXPLODE


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 24, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Do you run an aero system? Just a couple questions, one, I read if you are putting your cuttings into the system before you have roots, the constant watering will rot the stem (I am using 1"rockwool with hydrotons). And two, that the constant watering doesn't give you a good root structure because the roots do not have to search as hard looking for water. Thanks CH!


I've been rooting, using an aeroponic rooter for some time now. The cause of stem rot like what you mention is because of a lack of oxygen. With aeroponics, oxygenation is maxed, so there is no chance of that. That's one it's biggest advantages.

The roots will astound you from cuttings. I leave mine on with a half strength vegetative solution and water with an anti-fungal, 24/7.

In 15 days, I have roots as long as 2 feet on each plant. There is always one or two cuttings that don't root. I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong with those. Perhaps I might be getting an air embolism in the stem that's blocking water uptake.

Good luck man. You'll love it.


----------



## KADE (Mar 25, 2007)

24/7 is really the way to go... better then having 50,000 timers and whatnot... instead just leave it plugged in... My water pump only uses a few watts neways...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies fellas! 24 hrs\day it is. CH


----------



## notpatient (Jun 15, 2009)

sup crazy horse, you have a very good question my friend, for a while there I wasnt sure on which way to go since I already have a encore cycle timer Im running a aeroflo60 loaded down   my last cycle I ran all day everyday and this cycle Im going 15sec on 30 minutes off Im at 4 weeks into the exp and I can tell already that what is working best for me is the staggering  the look healthier and my roots are looking much better since there not constantly submerged. Im a big fan of ASK LUCAS and somewhere in his writings and rants he speaks about oxygen to the root source and feeding when needed not when you think it , I hope Im not giving bad advice 3rd party  but theres also what the guy said with the sweet metroid avatar


----------



## greenfriend (Jun 16, 2009)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Do you run an aero system? Just a couple questions, one, I read if you are putting your cuttings into the system before you have roots, the constant watering will rot the stem (I am using 1"rockwool with hydrotons). And two, that the constant watering doesn't give you a good root structure because the roots do not have to search as hard looking for water. Thanks CH!


 
My DIY aerocloner works great for starting cutting, once they start to chow roots i put them in rockwool or coco.  spraying 24/7 will not hurt the plants at all.  ive had faster rooting times and higher success rate with the aerocloner than any other medium.


----------

